# Bioshock Demo out



## snake (Aug 17, 2007)

Bioshock Demo will be released today August 17.And full game on 21st.But BioShock Recommended System Requirements
- Windows XP (SP 2) or Windows Vista
- 3.0 GHz dual core processor
- 2.0 GB RAM
- Pixel Shader 3.0 compliant video card with 512 MB RAM (NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GT or better)
- 100% DirectX 9.0c compatible sound card
- 7.0 GB free hard disk space
- DirectX 9.0c or DirectX 10

omfg Graphic Card with 512 MB Ram rquired along with 3.0 ghz dual core time to upgrade my 23 days old baby.I hate 2K Games &$##@%%


----------



## Who (Aug 17, 2007)

is it offical, i mean except for 512 MB V-ram , thing i believe in every other requirment, i mean this is the first time i have a game that needs 512 MB ram, & most of the time even recommended system are not enough to run a game on max setting at resoultion like 1280 x 1024


----------



## snake (Aug 17, 2007)

ya this is official thats y I m going crazy it just recommended system requirements.Once game is out on 21st I will do some testing and post my results till than I think I will have nightmares (


----------



## Who (Aug 17, 2007)

ok guys i have done some research , i found some good news that you will need only a stock speed 8600 GT to run the game on MAX on 1024 x 768 in DX10 mode , it could be a rumor but if it does i am gonna buy the game when it hits the shelf


----------



## rohan4pal (Aug 17, 2007)

yaa go on snake and let us know my system config is nowhere to meet this requirement...........god help my PC.........


----------



## snake (Aug 17, 2007)

smit said:
			
		

> ok guys i have done some research , i found some good news that you will need only a stock speed 8600 GT to run the game on MAX on 1024 x 768 in DX10 mode , it could be a rumor but if it does i am gonna buy the game when it hits the shelf



If u need 8600GT than my 8800GTS will kick @ss but I rechecked steam page *www.steamgames.com/v/index.php?area=game&AppId=7670&cc=US
system requirements I mentioned earlier are correct  Only thing which will hold me back is my X2 3600+ @2.3ghz need to overclock now


----------



## Who (Aug 17, 2007)

```
Minimum Requirements

CPU - Pentium 4 2.4GHz Single Core processor
System RAM - 1GB
Video Card - Direct X 9.0c compliant video card with 128MB RAM (NVIDIA 6600 or better/ATI X1300 or better, excluding ATI X1550).
Sound Card - 100% direct X 9.0c compatible sound card
Hard disc space - 8GB free space

Recommended Requirements
CPU - Intel Core 2 Duo processor
System RAM - 2GB
Video card - DX9 - Direct X 9.0c compliant video card with 512MB RAM (NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GT or better) / DX10 - NVIDIA GeForce 8600 or better
Sound Card - Sound Blaster X-Fi series (Optimized for use with Creative Labs EAX ADVANCED HD 4.0 or EAX ADVANCED HD 5.0 compatible sound cards)
```

*www.digitalbattle.com/2007/07/09/bioshock-system-requirements-released/

i found it here,anyway since its based on unreal 3 engine i seiously doubt if 8600 GT can run on 1024 with decent settings cause unreal 3 is a dx 9 optimized engine.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 17, 2007)

I think it would be much more worth it playing it in console . I guess they have both Xbox 360 as well as PS3 Versions ..


----------



## snake (Aug 17, 2007)

charangk said:
			
		

> I think it would be much more worth it playing it in console . I guess they have both Xbox 360 as well as PS3 Versions ..



But console version can never match PC graphics as well as Keyboard and mouse combination kick ass gamepads suksss


----------



## RCuber (Aug 17, 2007)

snake said:
			
		

> But console version can never match PC graphics as well as Keyboard and mouse combination kick ass gamepads suksss


Yep you are correct .. But everyone wont be having or can afford a high end GFX card like 8800 which I belive is more than 20K .. for the same price we get a XBox 360  .


----------



## snake (Aug 17, 2007)

charangk said:
			
		

> Yep you are correct .. But everyone wont be having or can afford a high end GFX card like 8800 which I belive is more than 20K .. for the same price we get a XBox 360  .



U r not allowed to say so much truth about PC here x(


----------



## freshseasons (Aug 17, 2007)

Downloading the game right away. 
  Lets see how it performs...
  Will be posting screen shots here soon!


----------



## RCuber (Aug 17, 2007)

^^ Please give link


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 17, 2007)

charangk said:
			
		

> ^^ Please give link





Here he writes he is downloading the game...

where as in this thread, *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=578878&postcount=51 he writes He cant download the game


----------



## RCuber (Aug 17, 2007)

Saurav I think he posted that he will download here first and then when he didnt find link posted at the thread you mentioned. These kind of do things happen.. But getting the link is just a matter of time , any way we have to wait till 2 AM right  .


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 17, 2007)

^^

Quite right, these days I see Game domes comes in GBs  !!!!

anyway if some one find a link to download the demo please post it here... !! thank you..


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 17, 2007)

You will find the demo here,make sure u have a download accelerator for maximum speed

*www.nzone.com/object/nzone_bioshock_downloads.html

Have a look at what speed i am getting today


*img522.imageshack.us/img522/7531/highspeed2gy8.jpg


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 17, 2007)

Yippee!!!!

7900GT is in that list.Finally I can be rest assured it would atleast run on my rig.I was waiting like hell for a demo to be out for this game.After those dreaded Xbox 360 () users got it I was only hoping for this demo to cross platform soon enough.Will ask some of my friends to download it for me as on my shitty connection I wont download it till next century.


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 17, 2007)

I think the bioshock demo will be released in the late evening as since for us today is 17th its still 16th there.

The link again-
*www.nzone.com/object/nzone_bioshock_downloads.html

Youtube has videos of Bioshock demo glitches.

Wikipedia says there is no confirmed release date for Bioshock demo.I think this thread made me too excited.

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bioshock


----------



## freshseasons (Aug 18, 2007)

It conveniently flashes this....Like they have all the time in this eternity.
 *i235.photobucket.com/albums/ee134/freshseasons1/bioshock.jpg
  Bad luck for us gamers.Waiting is shooting in no mans land.


----------



## snake (Aug 18, 2007)

It seem they will release the demo on Monday.I think I will download the game on Tuesday instead of Demo


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 18, 2007)

Friday 17-Aug-2007 10:45 AM
No Bioshock PC demo today 
Internet reports raised hopes, but there's still no confirmed date for the demo, 2K tells CVG


----------



## RCuber (Aug 18, 2007)

I think it can be downloaded from Steam.


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 18, 2007)

hmm huge requirments


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 18, 2007)

charangk said:
			
		

> I think it can be downloaded from Steam.


My friend is already on it.


----------



## freshseasons (Aug 18, 2007)

charangk said:
			
		

> Saurav I think he posted that he will download here first and then when he didnt find link posted at the thread you mentioned. These kind of do things happen.. But getting the link is just a matter of time , any way we have to wait till 2 AM right  .



   Thank you so much ! Wonder how edgy people get ?


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 18, 2007)

Edgy to edgy,mera download speed dheka.


----------



## freshseasons (Aug 18, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Edgy to edgy,mera download speed dheka.


  Nice speed for a Home user.
 Duh! Have you ever used a Reliance 1:1, Voice calling line, used for international calling.( 5 Lacs per Annum)
  You should some day !


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 18, 2007)

freshseasons said:
			
		

> Nice speed for a Home user.
> Duh! Have you ever used a Reliance 1:1, Voice calling line, used for international calling.( 5 Lacs per Annum)
> You should some day !


I wanted to download Bioshock demo with this speed but it hasn't been released.For the past few days i have had nothing to download,all that bandwidth wasted  .


----------



## freshseasons (Aug 19, 2007)

Totally in Hell with you !


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 20, 2007)

Jhingalala hu hu,jhingalala hu hu.
Bioshock Demo coming out on monday 7:00 pm EST.
Info according to 2k games official site-
*www.2kgames.com/cultofrapture/cultofrapture.html

Set ur watches to the time.

Edit:Bioshock Demo is already out on fileplanet.

Wait a few more for its being uploaded,here's the link-
*www.fileplanet.com/promotions/bioshock/


----------



## RCuber (Aug 20, 2007)

^^ Thanks for the PM and the update


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 20, 2007)

charangk said:
			
		

> ^^ Thanks for the PM and the update


It was my job,that's what we are here for.Will be downloading the demo at night.

Edit: 
The bioshock demo for pc has already leaked at the piratebay.

The demo is 1.85 GB in size.You need to activate the demo via internet,Damn


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 20, 2007)

1.85 GB


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 20, 2007)

Some pics from the demo-

*bayimg.com/NAgoaAAbA
*bayimg.com/nAgObaABa
*bayimg.com/NAGOCaABA
*bayimg.com/nAGoDAAba


----------



## RCuber (Aug 20, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> You need to activate the demo via internet,Damn



Yep I guessed it as it is available with steam. Though the logic of disctibuting via steam is good, it sometimes creates more problem. Like the other day I installed HL2 demo ( Im not a hardcore gamer  ) , when I tried to install it steam wanted to download additional 1.3 GB + of data  

BTW BioShock is available on Pre-Order and also you can download it before it released. but you will be able to play it only on the day of the official launch


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 20, 2007)

Bioshock is getting great reviews.

*xbox360.qj.net/Big-Daddy-rules-all-OXM-rates-BioShock-with-a-perfect-10-10/pg/49/aid/98854

Some Bioshock screens:

*forums.2kgames.com/forums/showpost.php?p=109176&postcount=6


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 20, 2007)

Bioshock demo finally released-
Download link-
(Use download accelerator)

*games.softpedia.com/progDownload/BioShock-PC-Demo-Download-19377.html


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 20, 2007)

They must be crazy 



a Demo of 2 GB !!!!



anyway, will download later this night... !!! no poinht wasting bandwdith now for a 2 GB Demo


----------



## RCuber (Aug 20, 2007)

^^ Best of luck with the test.. I hope you like horror flicks, cause this is one he!! of a game.


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2007)

i will go for the full game, dont feel like downloading 1.8Gb for a demo.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 20, 2007)

charangk said:
			
		

> ^^ Best of luck with the test.. I hope you like horror flicks, cause this is one he!! of a game.



I went with the Screenshot thread given here, didnt look that impressive, from a game which is suppose to redefine Gaming Grfx 

anyway, possible the author of those screenshot wasnt able to take them well... how even will try at night  all Light closed in room though would need to use head phone


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 20, 2007)

Don't go by the screenshots.See videos first.


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 20, 2007)

T159 said:
			
		

> i will go for the full game, dont feel like downloading 1.8Gb for a demo.


For me it does not matter cause since bsnl corrected the fault in my line i have been getting speeds of over 2Mbps.If i see the pc version released by night then i'll download it else the demo.The demo should finish downloading by 2 hrs.


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> For me it does not matter cause since bsnl corrected the fault in my line i have been getting speeds of over 2Mbps.If i see the pc version released by night then i'll download it else the demo.The demo should finish downloading by 2 hrs.



which plan r u on ?

i am on 900ul (heck they cant provide 2 mbps for home unlimited), maybe i will change the plan next month.


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 20, 2007)

I have home 500 plan.Have a look at this-

*img522.imageshack.us/img522/7531/highspeed2gy8.jpg

Sorry for the repost.


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> I have home 500 plan.Have a look at this-
> 
> *img522.imageshack.us/img522/7531/highspeed2gy8.jpg
> 
> Sorry for the repost.


thats cool,
but how do u manage 2.5Gb lmit for daytime surfing ?


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 20, 2007)

T159 said:
			
		

> thats cool,
> but how do u manage 2.5Gb lmit for daytime surfing ?


I do not download huge files more than 50Mb during daytime,I only surf and download small files like drivers etc.Download at night unlimited 2:00am to 8:00am.


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> I do not download huge files more than 50Mb during daytime,I only surf and download small files like drivers etc.Download at night unlimited 2:00am to 8:00am.



may be i will make up my mind to go for 500 or 1000 plan next month, ofcourse it save a lot of time to hav better speed


----------



## snake (Aug 20, 2007)

*chonnom0.filezaru.com/BioShockPCDemo.zip


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 20, 2007)

@Harvik780

My Bad... it seems like you are eating up all the bandwidth  speeds in our Business 9000 is getting worst day by day...

I can only Manage this...

*img407.imageshack.us/img407/5577/untitledzm1.jpg


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 20, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> @Harvik780
> 
> My Bad... it seems like you are eating up all the bandwidth  speeds in our Business 9000 is getting worst day by day...
> 
> ...


Why don't u try using a download manager.It will surely boost ur speed to 150-180KB/sec.
Aree wait a sec BSNL is cheating,ur only getting a speed of 1Mbps where as this link suggests that u should get 2Mbps.
*www.bsnl.co.in/service/dataone_tariff.htm#business

Optimized drivers for the Bioshock Demo will be released by nvidia tomorrow.


----------



## rockthegod (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow. excellent reviews 4 bioshock coming out one by one... the game stands impressive..........
Check this review out... briliant:
*www.eurogamer.net/article.php?article_id=81479


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 21, 2007)

Downloading the demo now from softpedia.1 & 1/2 hours still left for official demo release.Going to sleep now.

Ok forgot to give the link for new driver release for bioshock,I think this is it-
Windows XP-
*www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_2k_163.44.html
Windows Vista-
*www.nvidia.com/object/winvista_x86_163.44.html

Could not download the demo.Softpedia banned my IP twice,don't know why,due to which IDM stopped at all mirrors by send get.Softpedia failed me.I m never gonna download from softpedia again

All other links for bioshock download have problems,for eg. softpedia bans ur IP if download takes too long and nzone doesn't have it yet also some other links provided do not work.Since the demo has been officially released now its not illegal to post the rapidshare links,here they are-
*rapidshare.com/files/50143581/BioShock_PC_Demo.part01.rar
*rapidshare.com/files/50145420/BioShock_PC_Demo.part02.rar
*rapidshare.com/files/50145026/BioShock_PC_Demo.part03.rar
*rapidshare.com/files/50143900/BioShock_PC_Demo.part04.rar
*rapidshare.com/files/50144218/BioShock_PC_Demo.part05.rar
*rapidshare.com/files/50144682/BioShock_PC_Demo.part06.rar
*rapidshare.com/files/50145688/BioShock_PC_Demo.part07.rar
*rapidshare.com/files/50145965/BioShock_PC_Demo.part08.rar
*rapidshare.com/files/50146318/BioShock_PC_Demo.part09.rar
*rapidshare.com/files/50146630/BioShock_PC_Demo.part10.rar
*rapidshare.com/files/50147028/BioShock_PC_Demo.part11.rar
*rapidshare.com/files/50147292/BioShock_PC_Demo.part12.rar
*rapidshare.com/files/50147606/BioShock_PC_Demo.part13.rar
*rapidshare.com/files/50147859/BioShock_PC_Demo.part14.rar
*rapidshare.com/files/50148097/BioShock_PC_Demo.part15.rar
*rapidshare.com/files/50148342/BioShock_PC_Demo.part16.rar
*rapidshare.com/files/50148648/BioShock_PC_Demo.part17.rar
*rapidshare.com/files/50148926/BioShock_PC_Demo.part18.rar
*rapidshare.com/files/50149165/BioShock_PC_Demo.part19.rar
*rapidshare.com/files/50149383/BioShock_PC_Demo.part20.rar


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 21, 2007)

I am downloading through torrent,better than RS hassles.


----------



## Faun (Aug 21, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> I am downloading through torrent,better than RS hassles.


 better than rapidsh*t


----------



## freshseasons (Aug 21, 2007)

WOw just watched the excellent review of Bioshock on Ten Sports.
  Nice gaming reviews programme it has! 
  Keep up the good work Ten Sport.


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 21, 2007)

freshseasons said:
			
		

> WOw just watched the excellent review of Bioshock on Ten Sports.
> Nice gaming reviews programme it has!
> Keep up the good work Ten Sport.


Did ya download the demo?Softpedia bans the ip if it takes longer to download even 300kB/s in not enough.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 21, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> I am downloading through torrent,better than RS hassles.



Shere the Torrent file which us please !!!


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 21, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Shere the Torrent file which us please !!!


I will also download via torrent from the cats.Rapidshare does not give good speed on a single channel.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 21, 2007)

yea please share the torrent file


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 21, 2007)

charangk said:
			
		

> yea please share the torrent file


Its a private torrent site u need to register.If there's a way by which i can share the file i will.*Pm me i will give u the link to the private tracker* which has 60KB/sec speed and has lots of registrations left(last time i saw,i m not downloading from this site but codenamed cats,but the file is also available at this site).I m already a gold member at that site.


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 21, 2007)

Try Demonoid.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 21, 2007)

Ok .. Will check other torrent sites and getback. I dont want you guys to waste your private tracker invites on me for this game alone.


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 21, 2007)

charangk said:
			
		

> Ok .. Will check other torrent sites and getback. I dont want you guys to waste your private tracker invites on me for this game alone.


You don't need invites at the torrent site i m gonna mention.Registrations are open now.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 21, 2007)

I am using isohunt,no private tracker
Here is the direct Link
*torrents.thepiratebay.org/3778797/BioShock_PC_Demo.3778797.TPB.torrent
Getting maximum speed(I have ul900)
Dont kick me if it turns out to be fake or something

PS: Downloading free demo through torrents is perfectly legal.


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 21, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> I am using isohunt,no private tracker
> URL
> Getting maximum speed(I have ul900)
> Dont kick me if it turns out to be fake or something


Aree jaldi se link remove karo isohunt pe kuch kuch porn hai.Also i got advise from the mods before posting the rapidshare links.Also i do not know weather the link is legal or not.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 21, 2007)

^^Edited!
Now will you remove it from the quote


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 21, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> ^^Edited!
> Now will you remove it from the quote


Lol sorry.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 22, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Ok forgot to give the link for new driver release for bioshock,I think this is it-
> Windows XP-
> *www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_2k_163.44.html
> Windows Vista-
> *www.nvidia.com/object/winvista_x86_163.44.html



Is it worth installing the beta version?


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 22, 2007)

charangk said:
			
		

> Is it worth installing the beta version?


The drivers i mentioned have been officially listed as the ones required for maximum compatibility with Bioshock.U will get maximum performance with these drivers.I suppose this driver had to be beta as its shares the same number for both xp and vista.I have read in forums that this game will work with some older drivers after 162.XX.The choice is totally up to u.However if u do run into problems u can always update ur drivers.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 22, 2007)

^^no problem, I  installed it  , Now downloading Bioshock demo from torrent   . Thanks for the link


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 22, 2007)

Downloaded the demo.Will post more info on the game here.
Ok I've downloaded the demo posting the screenshots its a great game i think it performs really well on directX 10 and look for more performance improvements in future.I was not able to enable anti-aliasing(both from the game or the nvidia control panel)I was getting a consistent of 50+fps @1280x1024 at all settings turned to max-

*img209.imageshack.us/img209/3200/bioshockstarttw7.th.jpg *img171.imageshack.us/img171/4789/bioshockplasmidinjectiors6.th.jpg *img171.imageshack.us/img171/6365/bioshockjumpinonmemp0.th.jpg
*img401.imageshack.us/img401/5118/bioshockrapturete9.th.jpg     
*img184.imageshack.us/img184/7946/bioshockbigdaddyfg3.th.jpg 
*img401.imageshack.us/img401/4939/bioshockwatershockrn1.th.jpg

Saving has been disabled in this demo not to mention that it's a very small demo very small indeed for it's large size.
I will upload a video at night.

Update:I have read i a forum that the game uses deferred lightning in DirectX 10 so Anti-Aliasing is not possible in DirectX 10.However its possible in DirectX 9.Not a good news for 8600GT/GTS owners as they will have to play on DX 9 to get anti-aliasing with a moderate resolution as on DX 10 they will have to play at 1280*720 with everything turned on without anti-aliasing


----------



## rohan4pal (Aug 22, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Downloaded the demo.Will post more info on the game here.
> Ok I've downloaded the demo posting the screenshots its a great game i think it performs really well on directX 10 and look for more performance improvements in future.I was not able to enable anti-aliasing(both from the game or the nvidia control panel)I was getting a consistent of 50+fps @1280x1024 at all settings turned to max-
> 
> Saving has been disabled in this demo not to mention that it's a very small demo very small indeed for it's large size.
> ...



hey harvik will this game support my PC my pc config is 
ASUS mobo 915, P4 3.0ghz, 1.5GB DDR, 6200TC PCI-E slot(upgrading GPU next month).........plz let me know.........don't want hardcore graphic........but will it run well on this Config after upgrading graphic card planning for 8600GT


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 22, 2007)

rohan4pal said:
			
		

> hey harvik will this game support my PC my pc config is
> ASUS mobo 915, P4 3.0ghz, 1.5GB DDR, 6200TC PCI-E slot(upgrading GPU next month).........plz let me know.........don't want hardcore graphic........but will it run well on this Config after upgrading graphic card planning for 8600GT


Yes u can happily upgrade to a 8600GT,it will run smooth on both DirectX 10(Windows Vista) without anti-aliasing and DirectX 9 with anti-aliasing(Windows XP) at 1024*768 witht everything turned to max.For the 6200TC u will be able to play at 640*480 with low to medium settings.

Also i would like to notify other users that a non cracked version of the game of size 6.04 GB has already leaked on the net.


----------



## rohan4pal (Aug 22, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Yes u can happily upgrade to a 8600GT,it will run smooth on both DirectX 10(Windows Vista) without anti-aliasing and DirectX 9 with anti-aliasing(Windows XP) at 1024*768 witht everything turned to max.For the 6200TC u will be able to play at 640*480 with low to medium settings.
> 
> Also i would like to notify other users that a non cracked version of the game of size 6.04 GB has already leaked on the net.



thank u very much harvik god bless u......................yeeeeeeeee


----------



## yesh1683 (Aug 22, 2007)

*Guys finished downloading Demo 

I was really Surpriced that My Intel G965 onboard GFX x3000 played the game @ 800 with medium settings played smooth
didnt expected to play on this board
*


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 22, 2007)

yesh1683 said:
			
		

> *Guys finished downloading Demo
> 
> I was really Surpriced that My Intel G965 onboard GFX x3000 played the game @ 800 with medium settings played smooth
> didnt expected to play on this board
> *


It seems that this game is not only by far the best we have seen till date graphics and gameplay wise but the developers have really put a lot of work in making the game work smooth on an average pc.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 22, 2007)

Hope it works on my P4 520 + 768 RAM + 7300GT (256)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 22, 2007)

Music to my ears.Whoppie! 

BTW Harvik what configuration do you have? 1280x1024 @max settings giving you 50Fps?  

I assume the card is 8600GT.If thats the case my 7900GT will rip this game apart with ease.Boy cant wait to get my hands on it.Kudos to the developers for designing it so well.


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 22, 2007)

allwyndlima said:
			
		

> Music to my ears.Whoppie!
> 
> BTW Harvik what configuration do you have? 1280x1024 @max settings giving you 50Fps?
> 
> I assume the card is 8600GT.If thats the case my 7900GT will rip this game apart with ease.Boy cant wait to get my hands on it.Kudos to the developers for designing it so well.


No its a Geforce 8800 GTS 640Mb.But I think its my processor and ram that's holding the graphics card back.If u have a good processor say the core 2 duo overclocked to 3 Ghz + kingston or transend DDR 2 ram u can easily play at 1600*1200 on the 7900GT.I haven't tested at 1600*1200 though.
Here's my config- 
Asus P5N32E-SLI
e6600 
8800 GTS 640mb XFX
HX620W SMPS
2GB DDR2 cheap D-Gold ram

I will overclock soon.And it was the lowest fps that came to be 50.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 22, 2007)

Dude you have totally super powered rig than what I have.I totally forgot that you were upgrading your system & by now you must actually have got it.Anyways I suppose then I'll just have to settle for some lower setting or might just give it a shot atleast once.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 22, 2007)

@Harvik780 any thing else left to add to your PC??  Tv Tuner and one more 8800 GTS as SIL  .. thats one he!!of a PC config


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 22, 2007)

allwyndlima said:
			
		

> Dude you have totally super powered rig than what I have.I totally forgot that you were upgrading your system & by now you must actually have got it.Anyways I suppose then I'll just have to settle for some lower setting or might just give it a shot atleast once.



I guess u will be able to play at 1280*1024 with everything turned on DirectX 9.I still ain't sure if this game supports anti-aliasing on DirectX 9.I hope the developers will soon mark as to which anti-aliasing technique should be used with this game,either MSAA or CSAA.



			
				charangk said:
			
		

> @Harvik780 any thing else left to add to your PC??  Tv Tuner and one more 8800 GTS as SIL  .. thats one he!!of a PC config


I have decided to upgrade the system with an XFX Geforce 9800 GTS and core 2 quad cpu(which ever best will be available)and most probably ram too in july next year.Will use the 8800 GTS for physics processing via Hovok fx for games such as Hellgate London.


----------



## iamtheone (Aug 22, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> I have decided to upgrade the system with an XFX Geforce 9800 GTS and core 2 quad cpu(which ever best will be available)and most probably ram too in july next year.Will use the 8800 GTS for physics processing via Hovok fx for games such as Hellgate London.



man will u adopt me??
pls someone post the link to the demo and screenies in the demo central thread


----------



## RCuber (Aug 22, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> I have decided to upgrade the system with an XFX Geforce 9800 GTS and core 2 quad cpu(which ever best will be available)and most probably ram too in july next year.Will use the 8800 GTS for physics processing via Hovok fx for games such as Hellgate London.



ok now one question How does the GFX compare with Consoles for the same game . I just read something about 9800 series and I am just shocked .. 1 Tera Flops!!!  .


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 22, 2007)

charangk said:
			
		

> ok now one question How does the GFX compare with Consoles for the same game . I just read something about 9800 series and I am just shocked .. 1 Tera Flops!!!  .


"The games are running faster on high end cards (Geforce 8 series)at high resolution on pc compared to consoles-"This was quoted at official nvidia forums.I have seen lost planet on xbox 360 and even saw slowdowns during intense battels on it the same can be said about PS3.The Geforce 9800 GTX is 5 times faster than the RSX GPU of playstation 3.And the high FPS count has been seen in newer games such as Bioshock PC and with the new update 1.4 of lost planet pc.



			
				iamtheone said:
			
		

> man will u adopt me??
> pls someone post the link to the demo and screenies in the demo central thread


Currently all the direct links to the demo are useless like softpedia would ban u if the download takes too long and file planet asks for a paid account.U could try guru3d.com.However private torrent site will provide better resume capability and speed.

I will be providing the link to the whole Bioshock DirectX 10 demo gameplay video aftter 2:00am.Will upload it after 2:00am.Stay tuned.


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 23, 2007)

Read this 
*kotaku.com/gaming/some-dude-says/bioshock-killed-my-computer-292046.php


----------



## freshseasons (Aug 23, 2007)

Tech Genius said:
			
		

> Read this
> *kotaku.com/gaming/some-dude-says/bioshock-killed-my-computer-292046.php



   I have heard a lot about people screaming Vista fried their Hard Disk.
      But *Bioshock* actually blowing up the PSU.
*kotaku.com/assets/resources/2007/08/DSC00352.jpg
   This is what is shown on the link.
   Still i dont believe it a bit.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 23, 2007)

^^  BioFried


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 23, 2007)

Big daddy action figure with Bioshock limited edition-Taken from 2k forum.

*img441.imageshack.us/img441/8159/img0513mo3.png 
*img441.imageshack.us/img441/1992/img0514gu7.png - 
*img507.imageshack.us/img507/2741/img0515dz5.png 
*img441.imageshack.us/img441/5692/img0516ge5.png
*img210.imageshack.us/img210/1886/img0518xe2.png
*img441.imageshack.us/img441/3607/img0520vo3.png


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 23, 2007)

Tech Genius said:
			
		

> Read this
> *kotaku.com/gaming/some-dude-says/bioshock-killed-my-computer-292046.php


He was playing Bioshock on a rig with a power supply that could not fulfill the load of the rig,guess bioshock took it to near full load.Its not surprising for me as i have myself blown a lot of psus in my life time on my old rig,some during overclocking and some during the running graphics intensive apps.

Here's the DirectX 10 video of Bioshock Demo that i created.There's no sound because of crappy support of fraps of DirectX 10(Win VIsta).

*img53.imageshack.us/img53/2859/bioshockdemo1gw7.jpg


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 23, 2007)

Just downloaded the demo and completed it.The game is awesome,mind-blowing visuals.I am getting 27-30 fps at high settings on 1024x768 resolution.

Here are some screens which i have taken:



*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/Bioshock_2007-08-23_10-53-22-60.jpg
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/Bioshock_2007-08-23_10-54-17-03.jpg
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/Bioshock_2007-08-23_11-01-27-76.jpg
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/Bioshock_2007-08-23_11-01-29-76.jpg
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/Bioshock_2007-08-23_11-03-33-71.jpg
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/Bioshock_2007-08-23_11-03-42-89.jpg
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/Bioshock_2007-08-23_11-04-51-50.jpg
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/Bioshock_2007-08-23_11-05-44-28.jpg
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/Bioshock_2007-08-23_11-05-59-28.jpg
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/Bioshock_2007-08-23_11-06-47-32.jpg
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/Bioshock_2007-08-23_11-08-21-00.jpg
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/Bioshock_2007-08-23_11-09-11-82.jpg
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/Bioshock_2007-08-23_11-09-18-57.jpg
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/Bioshock_2007-08-23_11-12-33-40.jpg
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/Bioshock_2007-08-23_11-12-40-81.jpg

Big daddy video

*www.dailymotion.com/video/x2tdbj_bioshock-2007-pc-demobig-daddy_videogames


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 23, 2007)

Tech Genius said:
			
		

> Big daddy video
> 
> *www.dailymotion.com/video/x2tdbj_bioshock-2007-pc-demobig-daddy_videogames



That video was sometimes playing fast and the audio was not in sync with the video.That was also the case with my video(it was sometimes playing fast) only difference is that there was no sound.Is this a bug of fraps?I think fraps has problems recording DirectX 10 games.


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 23, 2007)

I set the recording fps in fraps to 25,but still the video is fast.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 23, 2007)

Smoked 3 days d\l in 30 mins
My only(but big) complaint is stuttering sound in vista
It runs fine in xp.


----------



## freshseasons (Aug 24, 2007)

Bioshock Full version out.Is it true... !


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 24, 2007)

Ya,it's true.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Aug 24, 2007)

pardon my ignorance on the topic but ,
can someone be kind enougn to sum up as to what bioshock is and why such hyper attention is being given to this game?(i've seen it, pages of threads running across forums, incredible!) Torrents with 2 seeds and _*800+*_ leeches on a private tracker!


----------



## rockthegod (Aug 24, 2007)

@Widescreen: Summing up BIOSHOCK in a few lines: "Spiritual Successor to the wildly popular SYSTEM SHOCK series ...(man I miss Shodan !!!) .. coupled with the fact that it is the best Directx10 game till date with gorgeous atmosphere and visuals (with terrific lighting elements) and an innovative style of gameplay (fps + rpg) incorporated and executed at its best by the developers."


----------



## Phalanx (Aug 24, 2007)

Tech Genius said:
			
		

> Just downloaded the demo and completed it.The game is awesome,mind-blowing visuals.I am getting 27-30 fps at high settings on 1024x768 resolution.


Which CPU and Graphic Card do u have???


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 24, 2007)

Intel P4 3.0ghz 

XFX 8600gt


----------



## Phalanx (Aug 24, 2007)

Tech Genius said:
			
		

> Intel P4 3.0ghz
> 
> XFX 8600gt


 
Oh good.. In that case I might just be able to play it @1440*900 with medium settings...


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 24, 2007)

Nah,it's a 8600gt.You can run good at 1024*768.


----------



## Phalanx (Aug 24, 2007)

Tech Genius said:
			
		

> Nah,it's a 8600gt.You can run good at 1024*768.


Since 8600GT is part of the recommended sys req, I was just wondering wat resolutions are 'recommended sys req' meant to handle...1024 seems too low to me...Anyway I am keeping my fingers crossed...


----------



## deathvirus_me (Aug 24, 2007)

Running the game at 1280*1024 , maxed settings , force global lighting disabled .. avg. fps is around 35 .. minor dips to 25 very rarely , which i expect to be rectified with newer drivers .. awesome game btw ..


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 24, 2007)

deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> Running the game at 1280*1024 , maxed settings , force global lighting disabled .. avg. fps is around 35 .. minor dips to 25 very rarely , which i expect to be rectified with newer drivers .. awesome game btw ..


Which cooler do u use for the CPU??Its overclocked a lot.


----------



## assasin (Aug 24, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Which cooler do u use for the CPU??Its overclocked a lot.


 
i think its on stock cooling.


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 24, 2007)

assasin said:
			
		

> i think its on stock cooling.


I tried the same on stock cooling.But temperatures sore over to 60C at 2.7Ghz


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 24, 2007)

Demo failed to impress me.The gameplay is a combination of doom3 and fear,nothing new,but there are shiny graphics.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 24, 2007)

I liked the atmosphere more than both doom or fear.


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 24, 2007)

^^Both are old as compared to this game.I didn't find anything new in the demo,just another fps with shiny graphics(read waxed) and lots of screaming.I like the hacking system though.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 24, 2007)

Tech Genius said:
			
		

> Both are old as compared to this game


 So?I am not talking about graphics.I am talking about atmosphere

This is just the demo ,wait for the full game.


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 24, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> wait for the full game.


Why wait?



			
				Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> I am talking about atmosphere


IMHO,FEAR still has good atmosphere.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 24, 2007)

(off topic)
^^IMFAO,Fear was monotonous most of the times.Just office after office


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 24, 2007)

Whatever,i liked fear, will try the full version of bioshock to get into final conclusion.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Aug 24, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Which cooler do u use for the CPU??Its overclocked a lot.



Stock  highest load temp on a hot day without ac was around 55c .. that too was fluctuating between 54-55  In general its around 49-50c , coz if it gets hot (my room i.e) i have the ac running


----------



## runeet (Aug 25, 2007)

the game has damn good graphics, but somehow it just does not impress a lot, the gun battles in the game totally suck, i mean most of the guys buying this game will be for some nice gun sequences, but they are competely lackluster.


----------



## chesss (Aug 25, 2007)

bioshock is the 'spiritual' successor of "system shock 2" . So it is prolly a good idea to try that .

Comments from a guy who has written a walkthrough of ss2


> When I first played the SS2 demo, I was so incredibly scared by the hybrids, especially those creepy voices. I was actually scared. I'm 29. I'm never scared.  When I played SS2, I was really really scared for the first time since I don't know when.
> I'd say SS2 is one really really good game. And that's just my opinion.


I am playing ss2 right now(20% completed), and I can second the guy abt the games scariness!  
First time jab khela tha tab sach much meri fat gayi thi.

you can download ss2 from this abandonware site


----------



## bkpeerless (Aug 25, 2007)

I Demand Digit To Give The Demo In Sep Dvd


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 25, 2007)

^^Why don't you demand it here then
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=64235


----------



## bkpeerless (Aug 26, 2007)

its useless i didnt get any software i listed to digit


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 26, 2007)

Will be getting my copy of Bioshock tomorow.Will inform u all.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 26, 2007)

Just played the game at my friend's place.He had apparently purchased the game over steam.Just to tell you the game is absolutely fabulous.This is not just another FPS out there but it's something with an excellent storyline,mind-boggling weapons & state of the art graphics.The water effects are unlike anything which you have ever seen before & this game has been blessed with great soundtrack.I cant wait to run this game on my PC ASAP.


----------



## prankie (Aug 30, 2007)

snake said:
			
		

> But console version can never match PC graphics as well as Keyboard and mouse combination kick ass gamepads suksss



I don't agree with it completly.. see this..
*www.gametrailers.com/player/23827.html
clearly 360 version has betta grafix.. but playin a FPS on a PC is always better due to better controls....


----------

